# Nvidia SLI Clubhouse



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

*






Might as well make this clubhouse, i will be ordering my second 470 the 1st 

so this is for us who has/soon gets 2 or more Nvidia cards in SLI

Bring it on, and remember everyone is welcome to discuss this, not only sli owners

this is to share your experiences, pro's and con's about it

Drivers can be downloaded here = Drivers

a VERY good overclocking tool MSI Afterburner

if you wanna get the max out of your cards then go to this place in the MSIAfterburner folder :
MSIafterburner.CFG    open it with wordpad or similar, change : enableunofficialoverclocking from 0 to 1 and save + exit

open afterburner, go to settings and check unlock voltage control, and then restart afterburner.

now you should be able to have some fun with you cards, BUT!!! its not all cards that support voltagecontrol and not all cards that you can overclock very good

and i take NO!!!! responsibility to whatever damage you do to you cards!!!!!!!!!

i will make a table list over the ones who has SLI

all you need to do is set up your details like this

Name | Cards | size(memory) | cpu | chipset

and i will add you  








User | GPU | Size | CPU | Chipset |
sneekypeet |2 x EVGA GTX 470 SC | 1280MB | i7 860 @ 4ghz | P55 with NF200 |
Bo$$| 2 x 9800gt Green @ 677/1650/1120 | 512MB | Q6600 @ 3.0 | XFX 750i with NF200 |
Black Panther | 8800M GTX | 512 MB | Q9450 @ 2.67Ghz | P965/G965 |
Velvet Wafer | EVGA 8800GT; BFG 8800GT | 512MB | 955 @ 3.8ghz |790GX with SB 750 |
Yukikaze | 2 x GTX470 (777/1554/3600) | 1280MB | i7 975EE @ 4Ghz/1.27v | X58 |
Yukikaze | 2 x 9600GSO (G92) | 384MB | Opteron 180 @ 2.8Ghz | nForce4 SLIX16 |
XanLord | 2xGTX280 | 1GB GDDR3 | Phenom II 955BE @ 3.4GHz | nForce 780a SLI |
XanLord | 2xGTX 480 | 1.5GB GDDR5 | Phenom II 955BE @ 4GHz (under wc kit) | nForce 980a SLI |
johnspack | 2xGTX260s | 896MB | E8400@3.9Ghz | P45 Hacked |
t77snapshot | 2 x EVGA GTX 285 | 1024MB | Phenom II 920 @3.0Ghz | nForce 780a SLI | 
(FIH The Don | 2 x GTX-275 | 896MB | i7 920 @ 4ghz | X58 |
claylomax | 2x GTX480 | 1536MB | Phenom II X4 965 4.0Ghz | nForce 980a SLI |
*​


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2010)

sneekypeet | EVGA GTX 470 SC | 1280MB | i7 860 @ 4ghz | P55 with NF200


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

haha i knew you would show up 

cant wait to get my other 470.

im also on the hunt for 3 used samsung 120hz screens for some 3dview


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 11, 2010)

Bo$$| 2x9800gt Green @ 677/1650/1120 | 512MB | Q6600 @ 3.0 | XFX 750i with NF200


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> Bo$$| 2x9800gt Green @ 677/1650/1120 | 512MB | Q6600 @ 3.0 | XFX 750i with NF200



how does the 9800s perform these days? in "new" games and such?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 11, 2010)

bad company 2 runs great without HBAO maxxed out at 1920X1080, all games run maxed just no AA


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 12, 2010)

not bad for those "older" cards i must say


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 14, 2010)

If laptop SLI is welcome... 


Black Panther | 8800M GTX | 512 MB | Q9450 @ 2.67Ghz | P965/G965


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 14, 2010)

SLI is SLI no matter what you do lol 

so yes you are indeed welcome 














but only cause you're a girl lol

jk


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 14, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer | EVGA 8800GT; BFG 8800GT | 512MB | 955 @ 3.8ghz |790GX with SB 750


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 15, 2010)

Yukikaze | 2 x GTX285 | 1GB | i7 975EE @ 4.15Ghz | X58
Yukikaze | 2 x 9600GSO (G92) | 384MB | Opteron 180 @ 2.8Ghz | nForce4 SLIX16


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 15, 2010)

XanLord | 2xGTX280 | 1GB GDDR3 | Phenom II 955BE @ 3.4GHz | nForce 780a SLI
Later : 2xGTX 480 | 1.5GB GDDR5 | Phenom II 955BE @ 4GHz (under wc kit) | nForce 980a SLI. 

I just love everything that's around SLI & AMD. Blame me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

added all of you  and welcome 

and nothing wrong with amd and nvidia, they work pretty nice together


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting that this didn't exist earlier...

I will be a member soon! Stepping up my EVGA P55 LE to a FTW as we speak then plan to run two 460s when I can afford it, hopefully by the end of the year. I really can't believe I seriously want to run SLI (especially w Fermi) but I _so_ do since the release of these cards.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2010)

with cheap boards SLI is a pain, i have never encountered a problem when using near identical cards and a decent mobo



Wait panther is a girl?
i have refered to her as a 'guy' without any correction quite a few times
my bad panther XD


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah well I certainly wasn't going to run an NV chipset either so...


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2010)

lol good choice ive had about 3 of them this is by far the BEST out of any ive used XD


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

Panther is a _woman_!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Panther is a _woman_!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> with cheap boards SLI is a pain, i have never encountered a problem when using near identical cards and a decent mobo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in fact there are 2 "panthers" here!

Black Panther, is a Girl
and Pantherx12, is a Guy


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


>



Indeed. I wish there were more. Shazza at XS is a super cool older retired lady who builds _sick_ water cooled rigs. Now back on topic!


----------



## wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

do dual GPU single cards count for the SLi clubhouse, for instance a GTX295?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> in fact there are 2 "panthers" here!
> 
> Black Panther, is a Girl
> and Pantherx12, is a Guy



yeah i  know pantherx12 he is a fellow UK TPUer
Black Panther is news to me

anyway lets get back to SLI


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

wolf said:


> do dual GPU single cards count for the SLi clubhouse, for instance a GTX295?



Black Panther's laptop was included so I don't see why not but I defer to The Don!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

Black Panther is afaik living in the Maltese Hills , and is a dark and mysterious woman who does black magic with her hardware 

and yes, as i said before, SLI is SLI no matter what form it comes in


----------



## wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and yes, as i said before, SLI is SLI no matter what form it comes in



oops I musthave missed that bit in your OP.

well I don't use SLi right now, but I must say I've done SLi 3 times, 8600GT's, GTX260 1792mb's and a GTX295, and it has always been a better experience than Crossfire, which I did with 4870's, and a 5870+5850.

never any microstutter (had with ATi cards) better minimum framerates, hardly ever falling back to single card performance, and just generally a higher percentage of scaling over a single card.

mad props to SLi!


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

don dont u have xfire club also


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a question. I see that there is a thread about getting SLi to work on s775 mobo's. Does anyone know if this can work on a Crosshair IV? I need me some SLI!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

the board is on the list of sli capable motherboards, so im pretty sure it can 



wolf said:


> oops I musthave missed that bit in your OP.
> 
> well I don't use SLi right now, but I must say I've done SLi 3 times, 8600GT's, GTX260 1792mb's and a GTX295, and it has always been a better experience than Crossfire, which I did with 4870's, and a 5870+5850.
> 
> ...



i havent had any problems with my ATI setups, i had dual 4850s, 5770s and a 4870x2, no problem at all for me, but i also think it depends on what you have in your machine



ERazer said:


> don dont u have xfire club also



shhhhhh





yeah i do lol


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the board is on the list of sli capable motherboards, so im pretty sure it can



Wait.. Really?! There's no Nvidia chip on the mobo though? It will just straight up work?!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

you need to do sli hack on it, but yes i should be able when you do that 

my board should be able to do it too with the hack


----------



## claylomax (Sep 15, 2010)

xanlord said:


> XanLord | 2xGTX280 | 1GB GDDR3 | Phenom II 955BE @ 3.4GHz | nForce 780a SLI
> Later : 2xGTX 480 | 1.5GB GDDR5 | Phenom II 955BE @ 4GHz (under wc kit) | nForce 980a SLI.
> 
> I just love everything that's around SLI & AMD. Blame me.



I agree.


----------



## wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i havent had any problems with my ATI setups, i had dual 4850s, 5770s and a 4870x2, no problem at all for me, but i also think it depends on what you have in your machine



thats where the real issue enlies, the experience is different for everyone, because everyones machines are specced different.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

@ erocker

*User feedback, already tested systems with unofficial SLI working

Intel 5520 (Supermicro X8DAH+) + 2 x Quadro FX 4800 (GT200GL) on Windows 2008 R2 by derGhostrider
Intel 5520 (Supermicro X8DAi) + 2 x GeForce GTX 285 by coolmiester
Intel 5520 (Supermicro X8DAH+-F) + 2 x GeForce GTX 285 by coolmiester
Intel P55 (ASUS MAXIMUS III Formula) + 2 x GeForce 6600LE by xDevs.com
Intel P55 (ASUS MAXIMUS III Formula) + 3 x GeForce 8800Ultra by Xtremelabs.org
Intel X58 (ASUS P6T SE) + 2 x XFX GTX260 by reversedhex
Intel X58 (ASUS P6T) + 2 x GeForce 8800Ultra on Windows2008R2 by TiN
Intel X48 (Gigabyte X48-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce GTX 480 by GreQ, 257.15 driver Win7 x64
Intel X48 (Gigabyte X48-DS5) + 2 x GeForce 7900GS by Xtremelabs.org
Intel X48 (Gigabyte X48-DS5) + 2 x GeForce 8800Ultra by TiN
Intel X48 (Gigabyte X48T-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 216sp by DeDaL
Intel X48 (ASUS P5E64WS Evolution) + 2 x GeForce 7900GS by Xtremelabs.org
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Extreme) + 2 x GeForce GTX 295 QuadSLI by Turrican
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Extreme) + 2 x GeForce 6800Ultra by Turrican
Intel X48 (DFI LP LT X48) + 2 x GeForce 8500GT by AMD64
Intel X48 (DFI LP LT X48) + 2 x GeForce 7900GS by TiN
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Extreme) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX by Ghostleader
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Formula) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX by Ghostleader
Intel X48 (ASUS P5E Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 9600GT by benjounou
Intel X48 (Gigabyte X48-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 by TheWolf
Intel X48 (DFI LT X48) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by nnygl
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Extreme) + 2 x GeForce GTX 275 by boboe
Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Extreme) + 2 x GeForce GTX 280 by gradus
Intel X48 (Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by Kopi
Intel X38 (ABIT IX38QuadGT) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 by TheWolf
Intel X38 (Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by hansiii
Intel P45 (ASRock P45X3 Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS by hdcore
Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q-Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 216sp by Goonit
Intel P45 (Asrock P45R2000-WiFi) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 by Artyom
Intel P45 (Gigabyte EP45-UD3P) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX+ by coop
Intel P45 (Gigabyte EP45-UD3P) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX+ by deskilljoy
Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q-PRO) + 2 x GeForce GTX 275 by tpp
Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q Pro) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT by awdrifter
Intel P45 (Gigabyte EP45-UD3P) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT (Win7 32bit)
Intel P45 (Gigabyte EP45-UD3P) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX+ by cjer
Intel P45 (Gigabyte EP45-DS4) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 by cxghjcqr
Intel P45 (ASUS MAXIMUS II Formula) + 2 x GeForce 9800GTX + by sveetsnelda
Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce GTX 285 by Death or Glory
Intel P45 (DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS by BakMZi
Intel P45 (ASUS Maximus II Formula) + 2 x GeForce GTX 285 by ovan_febriawan
Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q-E) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 (65nm + 55nm) by manut2500
Intel P35 (Abit IP35ProXE) + 2 x GeForce GTX 260 (192sp + 216sp) by TheWolf
Intel P35 (DFI LT UT P35) + GeForce 8800GTX + GeForce 8800Ultra by TiN
Intel P35 (ASUS P5K Premium) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by oiluj
Intel i975X (ASUS P5W DH DLX) + 2 x GeForce 7950GT by MikeTyson
Intel i975X (ASUS P5W DH) + 2 x GeForce 6600LE by TiN
Intel P965 (Gigabyte P965-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce 6600LE by TiN
Intel P965 (ASUS P5B Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 6600LE by xDevs.com
Intel P965 (Gigabyte GA-P965-DQ6) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS G80 by masoninc61
Intel P965 (ASUS P5B Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 8800 Ultra by TiN on 195.62 WHQL w7-32 driver
Intel P965 (Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P) + 2 x GeForce 9600GT by adidd
Intel 915P (ECS 915P-A2) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by p_o_s_pc

AMD 890FX (ASUS Crosshair IV) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS by Reagan
AMD 790FX (DFI DK 790FXB-M2RS) + 2 x GeForce GTX 470 by largon
AMD 790FX (ASUS Crosshair III Formula) + 2 x GeForce 280 GTX by dbphelps
AMD 790FX (DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RS) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT by aGeoM
AMD 790FX (ASUS M479T Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 6600GT by OgaiB
AMD 790FX (ASUS Crosshair III Formula) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by eRazorzEDGE
AMD 790FX (ASUS Crosshair III Formula) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT by aGeoM
AMD 790FX (Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P) by akula
AMD 780GX (Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT by Mosfet321
AMD 790GX (ECS A790GXM-A) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT
AMD 790GX (Foxconn A7DA-S) + 2 x GeForce 8800GT by Velvet Wafer
AMD 790GX (ECS A790GXM-AD3) + 2 x GeForce 9800GT/2 x GeForce 250GTS
AMD 790FX (ASUS M4A79 Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 8500GT by Soundood
AMD 790FX (DFI UT 790FX-M2R) + 2 x GeForce 7600GS by AlexLion
AMD 770 (Abit AX78) + 2 x GeForce 8500GT by Soundood*

taken from here http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.30


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> does black magic with her hardware



 My desktop is possessed, got the sticker as a freebie  I still can't get it to do any magic though yet... (laptop isn't possessed yet )






___________________________________________________

Do any of you SLI'ers here play Fallout 3?
If yes, does HDR function correctly with SLI enabled? 

___________________________________________________

Do you use nHancer?
If yes, which SLI mode do you find works out the best? Do you use such mode as standard for all games or do you change mode according to game?

I'm asking because with regards to Fallout 3 I had been playing it using AFR (Alternate Frame Rendering - two GPUs are rendering a full frame alternately.  This is the simplest and most effective way of using SLI) and getting between 20-35 fps @1920x1200, which was crappy.
Then I tried setting nHancer to use 4-Way AFR (same as AFR above on a maximum of four GPUs on Vista/7 systems. Uses 2 GPUs on XP systems) and I get a flat 60 fps (vsynch'd) rarely dropping to 50 or 45 

___________________________________________________

Here's a little picture of my 8800M GTX's. Well, they're hidden behind the fan & heatsink  I still lack the confidence to remove everything, especially since temperatures are quite ok (for a laptop)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

Have they updated the drivers needed for that hack?  

AthlonX2 says you need to use like the 192 drivers, and if that is true, the 4 series is out for the hack.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2010)

Sli hack works with 257.21 drivers.  They are trying to get it to work with newer drivers as we speak.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 15, 2010)

i have had sli last week, but when i started my pc, my 1st gtx275 began to smoke, so i'm sitting with one gtx275 and a dead one


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2010)

johnspack | 2xGTX260s | 896MB | E8400@3.9Ghz | P45 Hacked


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 16, 2010)

Allow me to share one of my nvidia sli desktop pics...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

haha thats nice BP 

the Nvidia from this post  Graffiti Style Wallpaper - illustrating various h...

is also pretty nice, and so are the other wp's there


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 21, 2010)

I need an update on my former GTX285 SLI rig, now it is:

Yukikaze | 2 x GTX470 (777/1554/3600) | 1280MB | i7 975EE @ 4Ghz/1.27v | X58



I need to push the mem further, but having an almost 30% OC on the core/shaders is just sweet. I love these cards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

nice  ill add the changes 

i should be getting 2 x 275s the 1st if all goes well


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Newtekie1 | EVGA GTX 460 | 1GB | i7 875k @ 4ghz | P55 with NF200


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

*add me!*

Hey Don this is my kind of club because I am absolutely obsessed with multiple card configurations.

*t77snapshot | 2 x EVGA GTX 285 | 1024MB | Phenom II 920 @3.0Ghz | nForce 780a SLI*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

guess i can be in my own club now?





theres NO cable mess in my rig!


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 18, 2010)

The Don, you forgot to update me it seems, I posted it a while ago 

Yukikaze | 2 x GTX470 (777/1554/3600) | 1280MB | i7 975EE @ 4Ghz/1.27v | X58

Instead of the GTX285 SLI.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

ooops sorry lol  done now


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 19, 2010)

Deciding on whether to go 2x570's or 2x480 Lightning's can be a b........ ok, not that hard, but still...  If for some reason i'll go for 2xGTX 570, which one ? Not that i still don't think of GTX 480 Lightnings in SLI. Why ? Twin Frozr III, that's why. That & 4000MHz 1.5GB GDDR5 RAM. Almost on par with GTX 580. Just hope that the price will be lower in Jan 10, than what it is right now : won't have heaps of ca$h for something on par with GTX 580 money-wise.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 19, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Deciding on whether to go 2x570's or 2x480 Lightning's can be a b........ ok, not that hard, but still...  If for some reason i'll go for 2xGTX 570, which one ? Not that i still don't think of GTX 480 Lightnings in SLI. Why ? Twin Frozr III, that's why. That & 4000MHz 1.5GB GDDR5 RAM. Almost on par with GTX 580. Just hope that the price will be lower in Jan 10, than what it is right now : won't have heaps of ca$h for something on par with GTX 580 money-wise.



oh easily two 570's


----------



## wolf (Dec 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> oh easily two 570's



I wouldn't get a 480 now unless the deal was stellar. and even gigabytes kickass 480 still seems inferior too me.

the 570 has 480 perfromance but everything about the card just seems better.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 19, 2010)

2wolf & t77snapshot :

I am not compairing 570 to regular 480, i compare 570 to 480 Lightning. MSI's GTX 480 Lightning ? The one with TwinFrozr III ? The one with 4000MHz frequency for RAM. How 2x570's SLI compare to something almost on par with 580 & then in SLI ? 480 Lightning is also one that 3DMark11 & AvP3 love. Imagine this beast in SLI. Is this true for 570 in SLI ? By January 10 i have to know. Thanx people.

*EDIT*

A month (or so) ago purchased Gigabyte's GTX 460 1GB variant, OC'ed it to 845/2040/1690MHz GPU/RAM/Shaders values, on Feb 10 (2 more days) will have nuff ca$h for 2nd one. 'Course i'll OC it to same values as well. Why this card ? 1) Cause i f****d up. Don't ask how, just know - i did  ; 2) Cause it's still enormous OC'er : 22C idle in SpeedFan 4.42 with this clocks; 130MHz more for GPU (260MHz more for Shaders)  & 480MHz more for RAM ? F**k YEAH !!!!!!!! Seeya all by Feb 10 - i'll have few things to show. 

*EDIT #2*

Currently with 2xGTX 460s + upped the performance by OC'ing each card to 800/2000/1600MHz GPU/RAM/Shaders. Tell me if you want to see few benchies i made with this setup. Runs solid.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 27, 2011)

Bo$$|  XFX GTX280 + POV GTX280 | 1024MB | Q6600 @ 3.0 | XFX 750i with NF200


----------



## wolf (Mar 27, 2011)

xanlord said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> A month (or so) ago purchased Gigabyte's GTX 460 1GB variant, OC'ed it to 845/2040/1690MHz GPU/RAM/Shaders values, on Feb 10 (2 more days) will have nuff ca$h for 2nd one. 'Course i'll OC it to same values as well. Why this card ? 1) Cause i f****d up. Don't ask how, just know - i did  ; 2) Cause it's still enormous OC'er : 22C idle in SpeedFan 4.42 with this clocks; 130MHz more for GPU (260MHz more for Shaders)  & 480MHz more for RAM ? F**k YEAH !!!!!!!! Seeya all by Feb 10 - i'll have few things to show.
> 
> ...



Id love to see some benchies man, I have one of those exact cards and I love it to bits, lemme see how they do in SL-AYE


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 28, 2011)

wolf said:


> Id love to see some benchies man, I have one of those exact cards and I love it to bits, lemme see how they do in SL-AYE



lol'd

Sure, no prob. 3DMark11 @ Extreme is most taxing (like that could surprise me). Enjoy feasting your eyes.


----------



## wolf (Mar 31, 2011)

xanlord said:


> lol'd
> 
> Sure, no prob. 3DMark11 @ Extreme is most taxing (like that could surprise me). Enjoy feasting your eyes.



cheers mang, they some nice scores! Ill try post some single cqrd oc GTX460 scores soon as a comparison.

aldo, how much do you love gigabytes iteration of the GTX460, its absolute fkn win aye?


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 31, 2011)

Dual fan, overclocked (compared to reference card), in SLI & overclocked it even more !!!!!!!! You just have to adore this beauty - could you imagine that with setup i got one can play Crysis fully maxed out, pumping 50+ - even 70+fps while staying moderately cool ?  OC'd this pair of cards on GPU/Shaders/RAM to 800/1600/2000MHz (4000MHz RAM effective), both. Tell you - if pair of GTX 560Ti (reference) can play the games well & this setup can play the games same as well, no need to pay a bit more even in a slight. Waiting for your scores. Raise the clocks to same values as mine for single card - you'll love it. 800/1600/2000MHz on GPU/Shaders/RAM - surprise yourself with scores.


----------



## wolf (Mar 31, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Dual fan, overclocked (compared to reference card), in SLI & overclocked it even more !!!!!!!! You just have to adore this beauty - could you imagine that with setup i got one can play Crysis fully maxed out, pumping 50+ - even 70+fps while staying moderately cool ?  OC'd this pair of cards on GPU/Shaders/RAM to 800/1600/2000MHz (4000MHz RAM effective), both. Tell you - if pair of GTX 560Ti (reference) can play the games well & this setup can play the games same as well, no need to pay a bit more even in a slight. Waiting for your scores. Raise the clocks to same values as mine for single card - you'll love it. 800/1600/2000MHz on GPU/Shaders/RAM - surprise yourself with scores.



lol my high power profile on MSI afterburner is 900 core, 1800 shader and 2200 memory (1062mv)  I can bench at both clock profiles for interest tho


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2011)

hopefully soon ill be in the club


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Dual fan, overclocked (compared to reference card), in SLI & overclocked it even more !!!!!!!! You just have to adore this beauty - could you imagine that with setup i got one can play Crysis fully maxed out, pumping 50+ - even 70+fps while staying moderately cool ?  OC'd this pair of cards on GPU/Shaders/RAM to 800/1600/2000MHz (4000MHz RAM effective), both. Tell you - if pair of GTX 560Ti (reference) can play the games well & this setup can play the games same as well, no need to pay a bit more even in a slight. Waiting for your scores. Raise the clocks to same values as mine for single card - you'll love it. 800/1600/2000MHz on GPU/Shaders/RAM - surprise yourself with scores.



mod your crysis with Rigels Texturemod,a custom config and a few particle and Shader enhancements... im gonna bet Money, that Crysis will look a lot better... and bring that cards (and your RAM) to their knees


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 3, 2011)

2Wolf :

Great clocks, although i will never be able to reach those with air cooling - highest was 850/1700/2050MHz (4100MHz effective) GPU/Shaders/RAM _for single GFX card_ & 815/1630/2005MHz (4010MHz effective) in dualGPU setups. It then (after awhile) started to bitch out on me & even stuck the PC so reverted to the values i currently [ab]use. Great clocks, wolfie dude. 

2Wafer :

Prefer to wait when DX11 patch for C2 comes out. lol BTW :



Spoiler



According the latest news this Crysis 2 DX11 fix comes out in 2 or 3 more months, search Google for "Crysis 2 DX11 patch" (those words exactly)



If there is some DX11 mod for C1 though, i'll be sure to pick it up right away !!! Well, are there Wafer ?  Don't worry - when AMD's 'Dozer, 900-series chipset with full SLI tech licensed into it & NV's Kepler GPUs come out i'll be sure to abuse that & gonna have pleasure to do so. For now - i'll stick to this current strategy. See you all in brighter AMD's 'Dozer+NV's Kepler GPUs future.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2011)

re add me please don: 
Bo$$| GTX280 SLI | 1024MB | Q6600 @ 3.0 | XFX 750i with NF200


----------



## wolf (Apr 15, 2011)

xanlord said:


> 2Wolf :
> 
> Great clocks, although i will never be able to reach those with air cooling - highest was 850/1700/2050MHz (4100MHz effective) GPU/Shaders/RAM _for single GFX card_ & 815/1630/2005MHz (4010MHz effective) in dualGPU setups. It then (after awhile) started to bitch out on me & even stuck the PC so reverted to the values i currently [ab]use. Great clocks, wolfie dude.



cheers man, unfortunately I wont be tweaking her much more becuase I bought the Gigabyte GTX570 OC model (also custom PCB and cooler, naturally) so I'll be messing around with that.

and if you think those are good clocks, the GTX570 clocks in (after 1 day of tweaking) at 950 core, 1900 shaders and 4400 memory, damn this card is fast.

cant wait to do a GTX460 vs GTX570 comparison, stock vs stock and oc vs oc too.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 15, 2011)

I got another box for folding which belongs here! I couldn't avoid the temptation of hacking it to be able to SLI 

Yukikaze | 2 x 9600GSO (G92) | 384MB | Celeron Dual Core E1500 | Hacked P45

Yep, I got 4 9600GSO cards


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 17, 2011)

בואנה אחי, לאן נעלמת ? 

Go for GTX 560Ti if got cash or for 2xGTX 460's like me for now (costs less than 1000 shekels each in KSP). Once Kepler (GTX 600-series) comes out i'll go for 2xGTX 670's though.  Long time no see, great to see you bro.

*EDIT* 

Why only after i posted i checked your Sys Specs & saw a dual GTX 470's than, lol ?



> cant wait to do a GTX460 vs GTX570 comparison, stock vs stock and oc vs oc too.



Good luck dude, will eagerly wait for this.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 17, 2011)

xanlord said:


> בואנה אחי, לאן נעלמת ?
> 
> Go for GTX 560Ti if got cash or for 2xGTX 460's like me for now (costs less than 1000 shekels each in KSP). Once Kepler (GTX 600-series) comes out i'll go for 2xGTX 670's though.  Long time no see, great to see you bro.
> 
> ...



עבודה, לימודים, עניינים 

I got a ton of computers and a ton of GPUs, confusion ensues always


----------



## wolf (Apr 19, 2011)

> cant wait to do a GTX460 vs GTX570 comparison, stock vs stock and oc vs oc too.





xanlord said:


> Good luck dude, will eagerly wait for this.



I'm holidaying in the south of France now till tomorrow, so when I get back tomorrow night I'll start accumulating results.

I Have a few benchmarks already up my sleeve to run, but I'm well open to suggestions too!

EDIT: I remembered that if the benches are DX10, I can throw a 9800GTX into the mix too!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 19, 2011)

xanlord said:


> בואנה אחי, לאן נעלמת ?
> 
> Go for GTX 560Ti if got cash or for 2xGTX 460's like me for now (costs less than 1000 shekels each in KSP). Once Kepler (GTX 600-series) comes out i'll go for 2xGTX 670's though.  Long time no see, great to see you bro.
> 
> ...





Yukikaze said:


> עבודה, לימודים, עניינים
> 
> I got a ton of computers and a ton of GPUs, confusion ensues always



secret language is forbidden here guys!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 19, 2011)

Melvis | 8600GT's and 7900GT's | 256MB each | Athlon X2 4600+ |  Nforce 3?

Old school


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> secret language is forbidden here guys!



Hebrew, dude.  The Jewish/Tora's (Bible's) language. Lots of metal themes are based around this language, as well. Sorry for off-topic.




> EDIT: I remembered that if the benches are DX10, I can throw a 9800GTX into the mix too!




You have them in collection or something, dude ? roflcopter I slightly envy you.  Though i'll run the benchies DX10/11 on my 2xGTX 460s. After GTX 600-series come out (Keplers) i'll _try_ to RMA my GTX 460s to those.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

another update 
Bo$$| GTX280 SLI | 1024MB | Q9450 | XFX 750i with NF200


----------



## wolf (Apr 21, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Good luck dude, will eagerly wait for this.





xanlord said:


> You have them in collection or something, dude ? roflcopter I slightly envy you.  Though i'll run the benchies DX10/11 on my 2xGTX 460s. After GTX 600-series come out (Keplers) i'll _try_ to RMA my GTX 460s to those.



well I forgot that the 9800GTX is gone back to Australia to live with the other cards in my collection. pity too I wouldhave loved to have thrown in the 9800GTX and my GTX260 in the mix, ohwell.

in any case my mini review/comparison is done and ready to check out here;

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144497


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 21, 2011)

Great review dude, glad that you included both DX10 & 11 benchies. Is that in SLI, btw ? If not - can you do in SLI & OC'd ?  Just asking cause i'd want to know how GTX 570 in SLI & OC'd performs. 

Again, great review.


----------



## wolf (Apr 21, 2011)

xanlord said:


> Great review dude, glad that you included both DX10 & 11 benchies. Is that in SLI, btw ? If not - can you do in SLI & OC'd ?  Just asking cause i'd want to know how GTX 570 in SLI & OC'd performs.
> 
> Again, great review.



thankyou kindly for the nice words!  

nah man its just single card vs single card, both generating impressive numbers really. I'm also running the AVP bench, Crysis Warhead enthusiast, and Street Fighter 4 benchmarks to add to the mix, not sure when they'll be up tho, maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 22, 2011)

NVidia released ForceWare v270.61 WHQL driver, try to run the tests with this driver & while still OC'ed. BTW : DL NV System Monitoring util that comes with this 270.61 driver, unless you use MSI's AfterBurner.

And - you welcome. Or as the Pred says in vanilla/classic Predator movie - any time.


----------



## wolf (Apr 22, 2011)

xanlord said:


> NVidia released ForceWare v270.61 WHQL driver, try to run the tests with this driver & while still OC'ed. BTW : DL NV System Monitoring util that comes with this 270.61 driver, unless you use MSI's AfterBurner.
> 
> And - you welcome. Or as the Pred says in vanilla/classic Predator movie - any time.



I had already started accumulating results when the new drivers came out, I dont want to have to rebench it all on a new build, but as soon as all the results are in what I can briefly test is 266.77 vs 270.61 if youre interested?


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 22, 2011)

No prob, thanx. Once the PC of mine is up & running (hopefully Sunday) i'll also see the differences from what i had & what i will & post them here as well. What prog you use to post graphs you posted in your last run ?


----------



## wolf (Apr 22, 2011)

lol i typed create a graph into google and used the first link, happens all the time 

googling and clicking the first link that is


----------



## YautjaLord (May 7, 2011)

Wolf, my man. How are you doin' ? Need your advice quite urgently.

On one hand i got golden in CPU OC'ing department : got my Phenom II 965BE @ 4.0GHz 50mins LinX run stable & ready to blast any boundaries clean off in gaming/benchmarking/HD converting & stuff. On the other hand, prior to my stable 4.0GHz clock i had same CPU unstable @ 4.1GHz & - check this out - i also had both GPUs unstable when OC'ing them to anything above their default clocks. Did you had any of such issues ? If did (not that it's good - opposite) - how did you worked around ? Need you humble advice.

Thanx in regard & sorry that it took me so much time to appear here : also learning the "[X]HTML & CSS for Dummies" stuff.  

P.S. Don't be frightened that now i'm YautjaLord, asked W1zzard to change my prev (XanLord) nickname to what you see. XanLord was the name cause i loved UT1/2004/3 (wanted to unlock Xan Kriegor char in 1 & 2004), but Predator movie (1987 classic) much more prefferable than UT so - that's why YautjaLord (Yautja=Predator ).


----------



## claylomax (May 13, 2011)

claylomax | 2x GTX480 | 1536MB | Phenom II X4 965 4.0Ghz | nForce 980a SLI


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 28, 2011)

Long time not visited this thread, how are you all doing people?  

Got a question bout something that goes as follow: 280.xx Beta drivers & the performance improvements they bring to various apps (games/benchmarks more specifically) + if any of you using those right now; need to know if those improve _anything_ in following:

3DMark11/Vantage;
Crysis 1 & 2 (in Crysis 2's case in DX11 maxed out 1920x1080);
Aliens vs Predator 3 (2010);
Bioshock;
And last but not least HD playback on YouTube + Photoshop (any);
All of it in SLI of course as the thread suggests. 

Gonna DL those today, so if anyone of you already use them & got anything to say to justify my DL of those - the better; thanx in advance & hope to see your replies by either this evening or maximum tomorrow.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 30, 2011)

My 8600GT's are going well, getting better and better, the new drivers make these cards perform very well. Can play Black ops on Medium settings, and runs Fear 3 even better then my Quad 4870X2's :S


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 30, 2011)

Sinzia | (2)GTX 470 | 1280 mb | i7 2600k | P67

I might go for 3 way SLi soon, depending if microcenter sells a 470 for cheap.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2011)

evga has 470 for 170$, thats a decent price, but i live in denmark and have no idea on what they go for in the states http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> evga has 470 for 170$, thats a decent price, but i live in denmark and have no idea on what they go for in the states http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20



Pretty good price, microcenter sells the pny version for 199 or something like that.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody has two GTX 570/GTX 480 on an AMD3+ motherboard? I'm curious about the scaling and performance compare to mine.


----------



## YautjaLord (Nov 9, 2011)

2Claylomax:

If it counts tell me: gonna OC 2xGTX 460s i have to GTX 480's clocks ie 800+/1600+/4000MHz GPU/Shaders/RAM (or _maybe_ purchase 2xGTX 560 Ti's OC'd) on Sabertooth 990FX; gonna happen by end of this year. 

P.S. When saying GTX 560 Ti's OC'd i mean the ones that come in 900/1800/4000+MHz flavor from Gigabyte (GPU/Shaders/RAM respectively). 

*EDIT*

OC'd GPUs to 795MHz (Shaders automatically set to 1590MHz) & fans speeds to 65%; for both 460s - got the Unigine Heaven 2.5 score like this (memory still @ 3600MHz). Once got hold of 2xGTX 560 Ti's gonna do the same, ie. alter the GPUs frequencies to 950MHz & fans speed to 65-70%. Tumbnail:


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry for bringing an old thread alive, but I thought that why I should make a new thread when there exists one, even that it's an old thread.

Still someone running with SLI? I'd say that even with my budget rig another GTX970 gave a nice boost! I know that my CPU (Pentium G4560) bottlenecks, but in non-CPU intensive games the average FPS had a significant boost when compared to one card. Also, changed the thermal paste to my "new" GTX970* and cleaned it, dropped the temps also nicely. Playing with 1080p on a 60 @ 76Hz monitor, so the GTX970's VRAM problem isn't a problem at all. Both cards running at @ ~1500MHz GPU.

* EVGA GTX 970 SC with a blower cooler, using it as the bottom one since it just blows the hot air out, instead of warming the internal temperature like my Gigabyte G1 does.

edit: fixed one word since I didnt't remember what that Finnish word was in English.


----------

